# sit up straight, 突っ伏す



## Sweetboat

教師：　どうして

机に突っ伏していますか?
机の上に突っ伏していますか?

さっさと　sit up straight なさい。(<-- how do you say this in Japanese?)

Student : 今日頭痛があるので、

机に突っ伏してもいいですか?
机の上に突っ伏してもいいですか?
机に突っ伏していてもいいですか?
机の上に突っ伏していてもいいですか?


----------



## frequency

これはたぶん「机に伏せる」の別の言い方なので


Sweetboat said:


> 机に突っ伏していますか?
> 机の上に突っ伏していますか?





> さっさと　sit up straight なさい。


これは「起きなさい。」でいいと思う。他にもあるかな？



> 机に突っ伏してもいいですか?
> 机に突っ伏していてもいいですか?


上は、それをできるかできないかの可能性を聞いていて、下は「とある間はそうする」という持続性をhighlightしているよ。どっちでも大丈夫で、話す人の好みで選ばれると思うんだ。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

突っ伏す is a verb that refers to an action, "to make the face down suddenly."
Therefore, your example sentences don't fit with the verb, I think.
I mean 突っ伏す can not be used for the state of keeping-face-down.


----------



## frequency

Sweetboat said:


> 机の上に突っ伏していますか?


ああごめん、あったよ。これも合ってる。
*つっぷす【突っ伏す】*
（ 動サ五［四］ ）
〔「つきふす」の転〕
急にうつぶせになる。 「机の上に－・して泣きだす」


----------



## Sweetboat

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 突っ伏す is a verb that refers to an action, "to make the face down suddenly."
> Therefore, your example sentences don't fit with the verb, I think.
> I mean 突っ伏す can not be used for the state of keeping-face-down.



というのはつまり　

机に突っ伏していますか?　(wrong)　
机に突っ伏してもいいですか? (OK)
机に突っ伏していてもいいですか? (wrong)

というわけですか？


----------



## Sweetboat

frequency said:


> ああごめん、あったよ。これも合ってる。
> 急にうつぶせになる。 「机の上に－・して泣きだす」



ああ、　ありましたね。　
sit up straight　は　韓国語では　똑바로 앉아 で　日本語では　まっすぐに座りなさい　はどうですか？


----------



## frequency

「まっすぐに座りなさい。」だと、姿勢の悪い子に注意するときにより使われると思う。「ちゃんと座りなさい。」の別の言い方だね。所変われば変わるものだけど、きみの例でもそんなに間違いではないさ。
あとは「体を起こしなさい。」でも大丈夫だよ。


----------



## Sweetboat

どうもありがとうございました。

ところで、frequencyさま, ちょっとお伺いしたいことがありますが、
以前にはお答えになる時、’です’　とか　’ます’　とかの語尾をお使いになりましたか、いつからは　（いつかからは？）　’だよ’　とか　’思うよ’　とかを使われるのは親密感の表示でしょうか？　

では、私もそんな語尾をつかってもいいでしょうか？


----------



## frequency

Sweetboat said:


> いつからは　（いつかからは？）


「最近は」でよいと思います！
はい、お答えします。親密度ももちろんあるけど、特に何も考えていません。　おそらく、実社会でも私たちは時には丁寧語が混じったり、親しい表現が混じったりしてると思う。
はい、難しく考えずその時の気分で使い分けてみてください。


----------



## Sweetboat

frequency said:


> 「最近は」でよいと思います！
> はい、お答えします。親密度ももちろんあるけど、特に何も考えていません。　おそらく、実社会でも私たちは時には丁寧語が混じったり、親しい表現が混じったりしてると思う。
> はい、難しく考えずその時の気分で使い分けてみてください。



ああ、そうなんでしたか？　別に意味はなかったですね。
実は最初はちょっとびっくりしました。
韓国語も日本語のようにため口（？）と丁寧語と敬語の区分があり、もし韓国語だったらちょっと驚くべきの言い方と見えましたので。。。

毎度ありがとうございます。


----------

